# Drysuit question for Grand Trip



## bettyboater (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello!

I am in the market to get a drysuit as I'll be going on a 21 day grand trip in February/March. I also WWSUP and raft so glad I'll be finally getting one to stay dry and warm in the early season!

My question is if anyone here has gotten the Idol Switchzip suit from Kokotat? Do you like it? Also curious is anyone has any recommendations on other suits too, rear zip or men's front zip? 

Thanks!

Mallory


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Mallory,


Don't know if this will help, but- Went on an 2015 April trip and wore a Kokatat Gortex suit with built in booties (a must) part of the time. Worked great and so glad I had it as we flipped in Lava and it was a longish swim. My only complaint was getting out of it when I needed to pee, needing someone to unzip me ( I could zip up ok) and dealing with the wiggle dance getting out of the neck gasket. Of my lady friends, no one has a suit with a relief zipper . . .
Have fun! We're slatted for a July 2019 trip - ooh it'll be hot!


CarolK


----------



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a switch zip and love the fact that I need no help to get in or out. Awesome for self-sufficient peeing! I feel like it fits well in general too.


I will say that I find the zipper a little funky in that it takes some practice to get it lined up perfectly.


----------



## kayakingkate (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi! I’m looking to purchase a dry suit for a really late middle fork trip. I’m curious what recommendations ladies have.


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

If possible, try different brands and different ones of the same size as there was some variation on fit. I'm slim, 5'10" with a 32" waist & 34' inseam, and the Kokatat "Medium" was almost snug in the hips. I've been lucky and haven't added any inches since I bought it @ 12 yrs ago. Kokatat will do custom fit but you'll pay for it. I think the old old ones were roomier and the Gortex was a much thicker material. Again, go with booties (not latex) well worth the extra cost if you do a lot of winter boating.

Have fun! C


----------

